# Sicarius terrosus moult!



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Woke up this morning took a look in my sicarius terrosus tub and was greeted by this! 


















Not a bad sight to wake up to  Later i'm going to move it into another tank with finer sand and more decor so expect more pics soon! (Unless it gets me) :|


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome! (just be careful :lol2


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*amazing*

great pics, thanx for posting :no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol yeah i'm going to be putting a space suit on to move it  No worrys mate i'll post a few more as it gains more colour and when i move it


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Whats its common name? Why do you need to be careful?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Gratz mate! :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mujician said:


> Whats its common name? Why do you need to be careful?


becausea bite from one will probably cost you your arm.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Whats its common name? Why do you need to be careful?


The common name is six eyed cave spider i think? And they say they have a potent venom that will make you lose a limb in the best case scenario if bitten. I don't want to find out if that's true because i've become attached to my arms


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

As above, just done some reading. In the best case scenario you will only loose a limb, in the worse, you will die. I personally would be hard pushed to keep these, i have a tendency to loosing my pets around the room. 

Nice Spid btw :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> As above, just done some reading. In the best case scenario you will only loose a limb, in the worse, you will die. I personally would be hard pushed to keep these, i have a tendency to loosing my pets around the room.
> 
> Nice Spid btw :2thumb:


Lol i wouldn't want to lose this one! It's stunning and the stuff it does makes it worthwhile keeping :2thumb:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*sand*

Ps. Id recommend getting getting proper sand for the sicarius, the stuf your using looks very course. Argos do a bag of kids play sand for £3, no nasties in it. Would be much better, also for it to dig : victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

deansie26 said:


> Ps. Id recommend getting getting proper sand for the sicarius, the stuf your using looks very course. Argos do a bag of kids play sand for £3, no nasties in it. Would be much better, also for it to dig : victory:


Yeah mate that's getting done sometime today, i'm dreading it too


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I think the common name is six eyed _sand_ spider, not cave spider.

But urgh, you're a braver man than I.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah probally something like that? I'm not brave but i think there rewarding and something a lot different to keep, and they can't climb glass


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

might be worth letting her harden off after her moult before you move her or change the sub?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah i'm going to give her till tonight or maybe tommorow depending on if i think she's ready to be moved before i move her, shouldn't be to hard i hope :|


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

deansie26 said:


> Ps. Id recommend getting getting proper sand for the sicarius, the stuf your using looks very course. Argos do a bag of kids play sand for £3, no nasties in it. Would be much better, also for it to dig : victory:


Lol i just looked on there website and i found it! 
*Children's Play Sand 15kg Bag.*

365/0574 

£2.99

Isn't that really heavy?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

it's quite a lot for one spider :lol2: but maybe you could make yourself a little sand pit to play in next summer!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

It makes good fishtank substrate too...

I've been using a playsand substrate for the last, gods, 9 years maybe?


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*car*



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol i just looked on there website and i found it!
> *Children's Play Sand 15kg Bag.*
> 
> 
> ...


you will defo need a car mate, unless your built like popeye:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> it's quite a lot for one spider :lol2: but maybe you could make yourself a little sand pit to play in next summer!



I'd love a sand pit but the sand might get in my eyes  and i'm off into town to brave it! I'm going to look in pet stores and see what they have first and if it aint good enough i'm going to have to bulk up a little


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, probably to late, but if you go to an aquatics shop they may have silver sand, smalle bags, priceyer but perfect.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I got a bag of that exo tera stuff but that was £7 but that has all that i need!


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats mate  Looks like a boy from that angle.



Hedgewitch said:


> I think the common name is six eyed _sand_ spider, not cave spider.
> 
> But urgh, you're a braver man than I.


Nope. You're thinking of Sicarius hahni


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll be quiet now...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Congrats mate  Looks like a boy from that angle.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You're thinking of Sicarius hahni



Lol that was what i was worried about! It does seem very leggy :/ Anyone know of anyone that has any of these for sale in this country?


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol that was what i was worried about! It does seem very leggy :/ Anyone know of anyone that has any of these for sale in this country?


Very recently, I became the first person in the UK to successfully breed them


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ohhh you got any for sale mate? I do really like these spiders so would want a long term female


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol i wouldn't want to lose this one! It's stunning and the stuff it does makes it worthwhile keeping :2thumb:


Tell me more.. what does it do? I've been contemplating procuring a sicarius for a while - the only trouble is that I'm banned from keeping spiders by my flatmates. I can have anything else - just not spiders, so he may not take too kindly to my introducing one of the deadliest spiders in the world. We shall see.

Edit: Sorry I'm being dumb - the whole covering with sand thing etc of course.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Are these spids DWA? Just out of interest??


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

toro9186 said:


> Are these spids DWA? Just out of interest??


Nope, they are not, and according to a relatively recent email I have from DEFRA, there's no plans to add them any time soon. It is absolutely horiffic that anyone can buy these without a DWA.

I'm going to be very choosy about who I sell my slings to.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Nope, they are not, and according to a relatively recent email I have from DEFRA, there's no plans to add them any time soon. It is absolutely horiffic that anyone can buy these without a DWA.


:shock: That is shocking! Who decides at DEFRA which species is classed as DWA? Do they wait for an incident to take place before considering? It is a very nice species but i dont think i would want to have such a dangerous spider in the house! Imagine if you had an escapee!!!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

These aren't scheduled to become DWA? :?

That seems terrible, sure you're a responsible breeder Dan, but there will be less responsible people end up breeding them. 

But legally, could a 16 year old buy one then?


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

> But legally, could a 16 year old buy one then?


Im not even sure what age is legal to buy a T?

I think places like a pet shop (just for an example) you have to be 18 to buy a living creature.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

toro9186 said:


> :shock: That is shocking! Who decides at DEFRA which species is classed as DWA? Do they wait for an incident to take place before considering? It is a very nice species but i dont think i would want to have such a dangerous spider in the house! Imagine if you had an escapee!!!


The good thing about them is that they are quite a docile species for the most part, and very secretive. They also cannot climb smooth surfaces, as such escape from a proper set up are virtually impossible. But they have an absolutely devastating bite. They make latrodectus seem like a tonka toy. 



Hedgewitch said:


> These aren't scheduled to become DWA? :?
> 
> That seems terrible, sure you're a responsible breeder Dan, but there will be less responsible people end up breeding them.
> 
> But legally, could a 16 year old buy one then?


I know mate - It's quite scary. And yes, a 16 year old could quite legally buy one. 

I'm very selective about who I will sell to. In fact, I've not sold a single one yet, and will probably end up keeping most of them myself. However, it's easy to see that there is a growing fanbase of Sicarius sp., and sooner or later, there is likely to be one that ends up in the wrong hands due to the DWA issue.

They are an absolutely spectacular family of spiders - Terrosus are my absolute favourite spider. They have such an interesting "personality", and make captivating viewing. But I can't help but feel uncomfortable with the part I've played in their growing popularity. They are a spider which deserves a place in many people's collection, but a lot of inexperienced keepers simply aren't paying attention to the warnings.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Sicarius are very easily obtained from European dealers where all you need is access to a paypal account which is scary tbh.

There seems to be a recent spate of people buying these who dont have the experience or setups required to house these, IMO they should be treated the same as a DWA sp. and housed accordingly.

Edit: posted this at the same time as Dan's post lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Muze said:


> Sicarius are very easily obtained from European dealers where all you need is access to a paypal account which is scary tbh.
> 
> There seems to be a recent spate of people buying these who dont have the experience or setups required to house these, IMO they should be treated the same as a DWA sp. and housed accordingly.


It's like one person gets something after years of interest, research and enthusiasm, and all of a sudden a bunch of people who have never even heard of the specimen in question suddenly *have* to have one. I had seen sand spiders before, I just had no idea people kept them as pets. 

Perhaps I'm just being overly cynical today, but it really pisses me off.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah i wouldn't be happy about someone owning one without any decent experiance, and oneday i'm sure the wrong kind of person will get there hands on one of these and that will give the papers a field day in slatting the hobby a little bit more!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

There's not just the people who want it because it's new, you can't forget the fools who'll want one _because_ it's unbelievably dangerous. While I know some people for whom that's fine, far more are the last people you want in possession of one.

Let's hope when something does go wrong, it's relatively minor (like a lost limb) that'll get it put on the DWA.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> it's relatively minor (like a lost limb)


Dude, I'd hate to see your definition of "serious". :lol2:

:war:


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

GRB said:


> Dude, I'd hate to see your definition of "serious". :lol2:
> 
> :war:


:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol maybe losing both arms?


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Or just loose your thumb  LOL


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

toro9186 said:


> :shock: That is shocking! Who decides at DEFRA which species is classed as DWA? Do they wait for an incident to take place before considering? It is a very nice species but i dont think i would want to have such a dangerous spider in the house! Imagine if you had an escapee!!!


I would move country if something so dangerous escaped in my house. :blush: Just a question, no intentions but if someone was to purchase one of these spiders, and then the DWA action for this species came in place, would the spiders be taken away if the owner didn't get DWA license?

: victory:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I dont mind admitting i dont like them in the house. I dont feel comfortable with them here at all even when all the correct protocols are followed (escape proof enclosure within a locked enclosure,etc). When we do have them i dont go near them, i leave Roy to feed etc as he has kept them and studied them for years.

They are just an accident waiting to happen in the wrong hands and while they are not an aggressive spider in the slightest i dread to think what could happen if someone keeping these in inappropriate accomodation knocks a tub over and one gets lose. They are lightening quick and all it takes is to stand on one.


----------



## divvydamo666 (Nov 26, 2009)

great pics:2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol it's no good moving countrys because in other countrys anyones allowed to keep anything they want! Glad you like the p;ics! There should be a few more in a bit cos i plan to move it into a new tank so wish me luck! :whistling2:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*siacrius*



Danhalen said:


> Nope, they are not, and according to a relatively recent email I have from DEFRA, there's no plans to add them any time soon. It is absolutely horiffic that anyone can buy these without a DWA.
> 
> I'm going to be very choosy about who I sell my slings to.


So when will yours be available Dan?: victory:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

:lol2: I meant relatively minor for a _Sicarius_ bite. You know, as opposed to losing your whole body.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

deansie26 said:


> So when will yours be available Dan?: victory:


A few weeks as of yet matey. I might hold on to them until the BTS show.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Nooo you can't hold onto all of them mate! I need a couple!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

I used to have a trio of these. To be honest, I think they are amazing spiders to own.
Potentially lethal, but so shy it's unbelievable. I do believe they should be treated with extreme caution though!

One of my trio managed to get up my arm at one point when I was re-housing them. So, for any potential owners out there... *take every precaution!*

I was obviously not careful enough, but came away fine. Needless to say, it never happened again. I gained alot of experience from these wee guys and
sold the last one about 4 months back.
Kinda wish i'd kept them now


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol i think i would of fainted if it got up my arm! Luckily enough there not the best of climbers so i needed to make the most out of that to catch it!


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

How did you get hold of them??

I still dont know how they dont make DWA.

I am really facinated by true spiders had a few old world T's....what the tempriment like?? had a good chuckle at some Phoneturia videos on Youtube of them doing the danger dance haha.


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Haha, every spider has it's own wee dance. It's even funnier seeing a sling trying to look all aggressive.

I bought these off a guy on the west coast. A friend of a friend really.
As far as temper goes, these are generally pretty docile, but flighty and lightning quick!
What they lack in pokie style upward teleportation, they make up for on the ground.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

chimpy666 said:


> How did you get hold of them??
> 
> I still dont know how they dont make DWA.
> 
> I am really facinated by true spiders had a few old world T's....what the tempriment like?? had a good chuckle at some Phoneturia videos on Youtube of them doing the danger dance haha.


Yeah temperment wise i've never felt threatened by this spider but wouldn't ever allow myself to get into that posistion with it anyway! It's purely for show and thank god they can't climb glass! But yeah as the other guy said there like ground dwelling pokies that zip over the ground at a very fast rate!


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have seen some amazing videos on these guys! i am at heart an invert head! but i got swayed to the reptile side.

these little beasts would be an amazing start back into it, nice high tank and just let them do their thing theres no real need to interact with them at all apart from feed and retreave the bolas of old food which imagine is not to hard.


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

I use a little sand siv/scoop type thing. Does the job 
Only thing is, these guys also like to cover themselves up, so you have to be careful that you dont scoop one!

Really wouldn't suggest them for a start back into the hobby though mate. I'd strongly advise you get loads of experience first. Even try feisty terrstrial T's, eventually working up to stuff like H.Lividum and P.Murinus. Once you've mastered that art and think you can provide the correct husbandry (and prepared for anything), then consider it.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

chimpy666 said:


> I have seen some amazing videos on these guys! i am at heart an invert head! but i got swayed to the reptile side.
> 
> these little beasts would be an amazing start back into it, nice high tank and just let them do their thing theres no real need to interact with them at all apart from feed and retreave the bolas of old food which imagine is not to hard.


Lol yeah don't start off with one of these as a bite will cost you an arm in the best case scenario. I only keep one because i'm slighty idiotic but i've also had 15 years experiance in keeping spiders. To start off with i'd work my way up for quite a while before getting one


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

madzombieguy said:


> I use a little sand siv/scoop type thing. Does the job
> Only thing is, these guys also like to cover themselves up, so you have to be careful that you dont scoop one!
> 
> Really wouldn't suggest them for a start back into the hobby though mate. I'd strongly advise you get loads of experience first. Even try feisty terrstrial T's, eventually working up to stuff like H.Lividum and P.Murinus. Once you've mastered that art and think you can provide the correct husbandry (and prepared for anything), then consider it.


 
Kept loads of Old worlds mainly terrestrial ones ranging from h.lividm and H.minax to OBTs really wanted a H.Longipedes sp the chinese earth tigers, theres an art it usually invovles my bathtub and my spider tupper wear tub, the difference is those large Ts cant kill you stone dead!!!! seen some sexy widow setups that involve seeling the widow in a plastic container with 1 small hole for food, it lets the widow make its web with out you openning it and destroying it.

Kept a few pedes so know all aobut speed and sheer psychotic natures.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Well no one can actually stop you from getting any Sicarious but you have to ask yourself if you really want one......


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well no one can actually stop you from getting any Sicarious but you have to ask yourself if you really want one......



Ha ha 

not really dont want to put any family through anything, if something does go wrong.

wait until I get myself sorted and carry keeping those beastly old worlds T's


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah it's a lot safer mate


----------

